# which is better



## dp12345 (Sep 12, 2010)

which is much better fluorescent or led lighting.
More economical (electric bill).

thanks

dp


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

LED wins by default in efficiency.


----------



## dp12345 (Sep 12, 2010)

how about the electric consumption?

dp


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

dp12345 said:


> how about the electric consumption?
> 
> dp


yeah by efficiency I mean hydro bill.
In terms of light, and health of your plants, I'd stick with fluorescent.


----------



## dp12345 (Sep 12, 2010)

thanks for the info
can u enlighten me what the number stands for eg: T5 

dp


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

lol np 
number stands for the diameter of the tubes. T5 is your best bet, cuz it's thinnest allowing more bulbs within a given constraint of space. T8/T12 are too old skool and are slowly disappearing..
T5 HO means high output, best stuff  even more wattage per T5 tube. downside is tube replacement will cost a lot. also a disadvantage of HO's is they produce too much heat sometimes.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Beijing08 said:


> yeah by efficiency I mean hydro bill.
> In terms of light, and health of your plants, I'd stick with fluorescent.


For initial price maybe, but a nice LED setup for plants is more than applicable, if not better.


----------

